# Birthday Bottle (Need Help IDing it)



## Robby Raccoon (Sep 22, 2016)

My partner got me this for my birthday, which is in a few days (but we'll not be together that day). 
Following photos go around it. You read it like a ribbon wrapping around the bottle from top to bottom. 



Base and neck:

I'm curious about its age and contents? I'm unable to read it (Germanic), but it's a great little bottle with an awesome colour. 

Can anyone translate it?


----------



## hemihampton (Sep 22, 2016)

I don't know anything about it but it looks nice. I like it. LEON.


----------



## Nevadabottles (Sep 22, 2016)

Love the bottle!! Can't help you with the information.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Sep 22, 2016)

Thank you both.


----------



## CreekWalker (Sep 22, 2016)

Cool bottle, bear! Type it out, and I'll check the translation tomorrow.


----------



## sunrunner (Sep 23, 2016)

looks German to me. 1860s or 70s. a lot of European stuff is coming over to the states lately .


----------



## CanadianBottles (Sep 23, 2016)

I've got one of those, and I know that I once knew what it held, but I can't remember anymore unfortunately.  Can you type out what it says?  I believe it was a German product that was sold in many different countries.  I'm not sure if it was ever sold on this side of the Atlantic but I think it at least made its way to England.


----------



## andy volkerts (Sep 23, 2016)

Bear. Type in German to English translation on bing, and a dictionary will come up, and you can translate the wording from that.  I tried it and it works great, just couldn't read what was on your bottle Auh gu hosen gu schiezen literally translates to did you shi- your pants in English, I probably slaughtered the German, but you can get the idea.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Sep 23, 2016)

Thank you all for commenting. I had tried to translate it before posting, but Die keis serliche privileg irt alt onatiche W. Kronessnts  does not translate well.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Sep 23, 2016)

The best I could find was, the imperial privileged borough of Altona's wonder miracle.


----------



## andy volkerts (Sep 23, 2016)

Which means from the Imperial borough of Altona is this miracle remedy. but not what it is for, unless you have left out a couple words............Andy


----------



## andy volkerts (Sep 23, 2016)

der kies in one translation means the shingles so maybe it was a remedy for shingles or rash.......Andy


----------



## andy volkerts (Sep 23, 2016)

Which reads more like this. For shingles, from the imperial borough of Altona is this miracle remedy, translation by my sister who took German in high school, not sure about imperial but maybe meaning important source of science and medicine


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Sep 26, 2016)

That seems to solve it. So it's a shingles cure. Very interesting.
Thank you all.


----------

